# The Pickup Truck



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My daughter and hubby have decided they want to buy a pickup truck and a 5th wheel camper. So she goes to try out a Ram yesterday, a 2500, and liked it. But she took the 3500 home to try out. She did not like that. Seems it has a different suspension system that's a lot stiffer. She's also trying GM's. 

I personally am on my 3rd Chevy. I am looking forward to the possibility of camping with them. I will just need a really good chicken sitter.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Sounds like my sister.They started with a pop-up,then a bigger thing then a 5th wheel then a motorhome and back to a 5th wheel.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

It's just as hard if not harder to find a pet sitter as a babysitter.That's why I haven't been anywhere since 2000.I'm not complaining,tho,I'm happiest here with all my critters.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm on my second GMC. Of course that can be misleading. I had my last one for 18 years. So, ask me, what choice do you think I'd make?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Always been a Chevy guy but my 04 Ford Ranger with 80k is still running strong on it's original factory tune up.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That sounds like my hubs GMC, he got it used with 30K on it. It's got over 150K and has not done anything more than keep the oil changed. He just started it after over a month of not starting it a couple of days ago. 

I really liked my little Bronco II. It did everything I needed it to do at the time. It's a little rough trying to load a ton of hay in the back though.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I sold my 02 Chevy 2500HD 4x4 in late 2012 before moving to Florida from Georgia. It had a 6.0 liter motor and it was a gas hog. That was when gas was over $3 a gallon. I wouldve kept it if I'd known gas prices were going to drop. My 06 Kia Spectra was a great little car but it wasnt a truck. I traded it in for a new 2014 Ford F-150 XL after I moved to Florida. It gets decent mileage for a truck and has an 8 foot bed.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

There is nothing like a pick up. I loved my Armada, but it wasn't something you can throw hay or wood into. Robin I guess your next would be a GM. Oh and my DD is getting diesel. Some people have money.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> There is nothing like a pick up. I loved my Armada, but it wasn't something you can throw hay or wood into. Robin I guess your next would be a GM. Oh and my DD is getting diesel. Some people have money.


The price of new trucks is outrageous. I couldnt believe it when I went looking for a truck a couple of years ago. Even used trucks prices are too high and they usually have very high mileage or the innards are all torn up etc...


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

robin416 said:


> That sounds like my hubs GMC, he got it used with 30K on it. It's got over 150K and has not done anything more than keep the oil changed. He just started it after over a month of not starting it a couple of days ago.
> 
> Sounds like your husband has a good one. If I were him, I'd hang on to it for a very long time lol.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

dawg, that's why I hung on to my old red truck so long. But as all things that get older things started to fail on a regular basis and I could no longer depend on it. BTW, that's the same truck that made a run down to Tampa and back, got within two miles of the house and a tie rod let go. That was quite a story.

The high price for pickups has been going on for quite a while. Once they made them more like the family car they found a captive audience in those of us that do have a need for one. Remember when they cost about the same or less than a good sized car? 

Timing is everything on buying used or new. I've had two new vehicles in my driving career, one 40 yrs ago and now this one. It turned out that it was actually cheaper to go new this last time around. Well, not cheaper but about the same price and I got the warranty along with it.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

dawg53 said:


> The price of new trucks is outrageous. I couldnt believe it when I went looking for a truck a couple of years ago. Even used trucks prices are too high and they usually have very high mileage or the innards are all torn up etc...


Outrageous for sure. A truck with only a thousand miles or so on it was a better choice for me back when I was looking. I've driven Dodge trucks since 1984 and they have been durable and hassle free.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

MikeA_15 said:


> Outrageous for sure. A truck with only a thousand miles or so on it was a better choice for me back when I was looking. I've driven Dodge trucks since 1984 and they have been durable and hassle free.


I had a 79 Dodge Power Wagon full time 4x4, 318 engine. Excellent motor but everything else was a piece of crap $$$. I've never had a Dodge, Chrysler or Plymouth product since lol.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My husband and I argue over which trucks are better, chevy or ram. I think all of the big 3 names build a good truck. My first pickup was an S-10 chevy and I put 140,000 miles on it of daily stop and go for 21 miles delivering newspapers very heavy weight on some days (400 Sunday papers). At 140,000 miles, I gave it to my ex husband and he blew out the engine. I went thru tires yearly and the only problem I had with it was several U-joint replacements.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I use my "Granny mobile" 87 Plymouth K car in the summer to save on gas.LOL
76k miles on it


----------

